# NeoCharge Smart Splitter



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*

*For More Information Visit:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-neocharge-smart-splitter

If you're charging from a NEMA 14-50 outlet and own two (2) Teslas (or one Tesla and another manufacturer's EV), NeoCharge Dual Car Smart Splitter allows you to plug both vehicles into a single NEMA-14-50 outlet. NeoCharge Dual Car Smart Splitter then automatically coordinates charging of both vehicles.

Note: It's also possible to charge both of your Teslas simultaneously if you set the max charging rate to 20 Amps (on a 50 amp circuit). This will result in slower charging for both vehicles but does achieve parallel charging.








​If you're currently sharing a 220V appliance outlet (i.e., NEMA 14-30 or NEMA 10-30) as the power source for your Tesla, you'll no longer have to unplug your dryer, plug in your Tesla charging cable (UMC), and then when charging is complete, plug your drier back in. Just plug in the NeoCharge Appliance Smart Splitter and both your Tesla and the appliance have access to power. Switching between the appliance and the vehicle occurs automatically.


























​
*For More Information Visit:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-neocharge-smart-splitter

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

